# Tillamook Pepper Jack!



## redheelerdog (Feb 12, 2017)

I love smoked Tillamook Pepper Jack!

Here is 7 1/2 lbs. done with Apple in the AMAZNPS













PepperJack-1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 12, 2017


















PepperJack-2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 12, 2017


















PepperJack-3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 12, 2017


















PepperJack-4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 12, 2017


















PepperJack-5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 12, 2017


















PepperJack-7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 12, 2017


















PepperJack-8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 12, 2017






Thanks for looking!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks Great. What kind  of wire did you use?


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 12, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks Great. What kind of wire did you use?


Hi Brian, it's a guitar string.

Works great for cheese cutting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow the color on the cheese is fantastic!

Awesome job John!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 13, 2017)

Tillamook pepper jack is hard to beat! Nice smoke!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great!!! Love smoked chese, Great idea with the guitar string....... I've had that Tillamook cheese it is good, I Don't see it up here ever so I am thinking on my list for when I dip down for a few days I will be grabbing some as well.....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 13, 2017)

Tillamook anything is good, but their pepper jack is some of the best I've ever had!  My wife travels to Oregon a few times a year and brings me back cheese from their factory that I can't get here.

Points for the guitar string idea!


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2017)

John the cheese looks great,we don't have that around here. Points for the Cheese Cutter

Richie


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Tillamook anything is good, but their pepper jack is some of the best I've ever had!  My wife travels to Oregon a few times a year and brings me back cheese from their factory that I can't get here.
> 
> Points for the guitar string idea!



Charlie if you can ever go with her you would love the tour of the factory. They let you sample stuff and they have cheese curds there that they don't sell in the big box stores and they are dang good. 

And I agree Tillamook is some of the best cheese ive had.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 13, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Charlie if you can ever go with her you would love the tour of the factory. They let you sample stuff and they have cheese curds there that they don't sell in the big box stores and they are dang good.
> 
> And I agree Tillamook is some of the best cheese ive had.


The plan is for us to go up during the salmon run this year.  A former member here, Salmon Clubber, is coming down here to Texas next week for a pig hunt, and then we plan to salmon fish up there later in the year!  

The pictures she has shown me of the place have me quite excited about checking it out.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 13, 2017)

John,

How long did you smoke the pepper jack?     I toured the factory some time ago.  It was very fun.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Man Now I want to add that to my list... factory tour would be great. Cranky you will love that area, It is awesome...


----------



## texasredbeard (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks amazing.  The 2 week wait would kill me haha.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie if you can ever go with her you would love the tour of the factory. They let you sample stuff and they have cheese curds there that they don't sell in the big box stores and they are dang good.
> ...



Sounds awesome. We should plan a gathering up in this area for when your in town. Might be a good idea.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 13, 2017)

cmayna said:


> John,
> 
> How long did you smoke the pepper jack?     I toured the factory some time ago.  It was very fun.


Longer than most - 12hrs - I'm eating on some now that was done last March, it's amazing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  













Cheese9.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 13, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks beautiful s well.... I am getting that hungry feeling again.....  Do you know if the Tillamook cheese is available in the Montana area?


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 13, 2017)

Montana! Yes, I buy it at the Billings Costco or Sams Club.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Awesome!!! Thx, I am going to write it on my list... Thx.again.


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2017)

Fine looking cheese, Red!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Feb 15, 2017)

That's a long smoke great color.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2017)

RHD, Nice smoke on your cheese !


----------

